# Handbook of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy



## هانى شرف الدين (30 سبتمبر 2008)

Handbook of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy​






CRC; 1 edition (May 7, 2007) | ISBN: 0849317304 | 1560 pages | PDF | 24 Mb


With contributions from international experts, the Handbook of Energy Efficiency and Renewable Energy presents a comprehensive, world-wide survey of the field. This reference combines the two main areas related to sustainable systems-energy efficiency and renewable energy technology-and covers topics such as general energy principles, energy conservation in buildings and industry, transportation systems, and renewable energy technology. It also includes basic information on hydrogen and fuel cells. This timely handbook serves as the first source for up-to-date information on energy conservation and renewable energy technologies.
​

http://depositfiles.com/files/2379122


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي هاني


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## mnci (29 أغسطس 2009)

Energy Efficiency Handbook in Free eBooks Download


----------



## المعتضد بالله (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## jomma (12 فبراير 2011)

للاسف لم اتمكن من تنزيل الكتاب، هل هناك رابط آخر؟


----------



## محمـ ـد (12 فبراير 2011)

jomma قال:


> للاسف لم اتمكن من تنزيل الكتاب، هل هناك رابط آخر؟


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف الحال دكتور جمعة .........
أخي الدكتور جمعة الرابط التالي يعمل و لله الحمد :
http://depositfiles.com/files/2379122
إليك أخي الكريم طريقة تنزيل الكتاب :
أولاً أضغط على الرابط السابق و سوف تظهر الصورة التالية





أضغط على FREE downloading و عندها سوف تظهر الصورة التالية :





أنتظر لمدة دقيقة و بعدها سوف تظهر الصورة التالية :





ثم أضغط downloading the file و حمل بعدها الملف 
ملاحظة : إذا لم تظهر الصورة الأخيرة إعمل على تحديث صفحة التحميل و عندها سوف تنتظر لدقيقة أخرى حتى تظهر الصورة الأخيرة.
في النهاية تمتع بقراءة الكتاب و إن شاء الله تستفيد منه لتفيدنا و تفيد الأمة .
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## jomma (12 فبراير 2011)

جاري التحميل أخي التادفي، بارك الله فيك


----------

